# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  मुन्नी बदनाम हुई ,डार्लिंग तेरे लिए

## Lofar

*"मुन्नी बदनाम हुई ,डार्लिंग तेरे लिए  "   
 प्रस्तुत गीत में प्रयुक्त हुए शब्दों का अर्थ  तथा  नायिका  "मुन्नी" के चरित्र तथा उसके हाव भाव को समझने की कोशिश  की गयी है . 
सदस्यों का सहयोग अपेक्षित है और अगर किसी सदस्य ने ये कोशिश पहले भी की है मुझे सूचित करें 








*

----------


## Lofar

*मुन्नी  बदनाम हुई , डार्लिंग तेरे लिए - 3 times
मुन्नी के गाल गुलाबी , नैन शराबी , चाल नवाबी रे 
ले झंडू बाम हुई , डार्लिंग तेरे लिए 
**मुन्नी  बदनाम हुई , डार्लिंग तेरे लिए* 
*मुन्नी के गाल गुलाबी , नैन शराबी , चाल नवाबी रे* 
*ले झंडू बाम हुई , डार्लिंग तेरे लिए** - 2 times
**मुन्नी  बदनाम हुई , डार्लिंग तेरे लिए * *- 2 times





*प्रस्तुत उत्तेजक गीत हिन्दी  फिल्म जगत की सुपरहिट कृति और सर्वप्रिय चलचित्र 'दबंग' से लिया गया है.  इसकी पंक्तियाँ एक नर्तकी की सामान्य जीवन से बदनाम जीवन तक की रोचक यात्रा  का बड़ा ही मनभावन चित्रण करती हैं. नर्तकी अपने प्रेमी को अपनी इस दशा का  कारण बताती है और अपने आस-पास शराबी पुरुष-मित्रों को अपनी व्यथा सुनाती  है

----------


## Lofar

'मुन्नी बदनाम हुई, डार्लिंग तेरे लिए'

पहली पंक्ति बहुत ही महत्त्वपूर्ण  है. हमारे कई बुद्धिजीवी मित्र इसे एक छिछोरे गीत की एक भोंडी पंक्ति कहकर  इसका तिरस्कार करना चाहेंगे. परन्तु वो यह भूल रहे हैं कि इस छोटी पंक्ति  में मुन्नी के मनोविज्ञान का सार-तत्त्व छुपा है, श्रोता अगर ध्यान दें तो  पायेंगे कि मुन्नी अपनी बदनामी से बिलकुल भी दुखी नहीं है. अब ज़ाहिर बात  है कि कोई भी स्त्री अपना दुःख छोटे कपडे़ पहनकर और दर्जनों शराबी मित्रों  के साथ नाचकर व्यक्त नहीं करेगी. दरअसल मुन्नी अपनी बदनामी का उत्सव मना  रही है. पर अपनी बदनामी का उत्तरदायित्त्व अपने प्रेमी अर्थात डार्लिंग पर  मढ़ रही है

----------


## Lofar

'मुन्नी के गाल गुलाबी, नैन शराबी, चाल नवाबी रे' --

 अब मुन्नी अपनी शारीरिक दशा का  चित्रण करती है. 'मुन्नी के गाल गुलाबी' - ध्यान रहे उसके गाल बदनामी से आई  शर्म से गुलाबी नहीं हो रहे. यह तो गर्व और आत्म-सम्मान की प्रचुरता से  ऐसा रंग दिखा रहे हैं. 'नैन शराबी' - बदनामी से मिल रही लोकप्रियता से उसकी  आँखों में अहंकार का नशा आ गया है. 'चाल नवाबी' - अब स्पष्ट है कि  चलने-फिरने में राजाओं जैसी शान तो आ ही जायेगी जब दर्जनों प्रेमी प्रेम की  अभिलाषा लिए चारों ओर स्वामिभक्त कुत्तों की तरह चक्कर लगा रहे हों.

----------


## Lofar

''ले झंडू बाम हुई, डार्लिंग तेरे लिए' -

 फिर से एक अत्यंत महत्त्वपूर्ण  पंक्ति. हमारे मार्केटिंग और सेल्स प्रोमोशन के मित्र इस पंक्ति को यह कहकर  खारिज करेंगे कि मुन्नी सिरदर्द की औषधि का विज्ञापन कर रही है. पर हम यदि  इस वाक्य की गहराई में जायेंगे तो समझेंगे कि मुन्नी कुछ और ही कहना चाह  रही है. हम सभी जानते हैं कि झंडू बाम से सिरदर्द दूर नहीं भागता. दरअसल  बाम हमारी त्वचा पर इतनी तीव्र संवेदना उत्पन्न करता है कि हमें सिरदर्द का  अहसास नहीं होता. ठीक इसी तरह मुन्नी का यौवन मर्दों के दिलों में इतनी  तीव्र वासना उत्पन्न करता है कि वो घर-परिवार, बीवी, बच्चे, नौकरी आदि सभी  के प्रति जिम्मेवारी भूल जाते हैं.

----------


## Lofar

"शिल्पा सा फिगर बेबो सी अदा ,बेबो सी अदा 
शिल्पा सा फिगर बेबो सी अदा ,बेबो सी अदा 
है मेरे झटके में फ़िल्मी मजा ,रे फ़िल्मी मजा "

आगे की पंक्तियों में मुन्नी पर बौलीवुड की देवियों का प्रभाव स्पष्ट झलकता है. वह अपनी शारीरिक संरचना और अदाओं की तुलना शिल्पा और बेबो से करती है. शायद वो बचपन में एक सिने तारिका बनने का स्वप्न देखती थी. पर किस्मत ने उसे उत्तर प्रदेश की एक बदनाम गली में शराबियों के साथ नाचने को मजबूर कर दिया. यही फर्क होता है पांच सितारा होटल में नाचने और एक छोटे कसबे में नाचने का. पहली को सम्मान मिलता है तो दूसरी होती है बदनाम.

----------


## Lofar

"हाय तू ना जाने मेरे नखरे वे   हाय तू ना जाने मेरे नखरे वे लाखों रुपय्या उड़ा मुन्नी टकसाल हुई ,डार्लिंग तेरे लिए   सिनेमा हॉल हुई डार्लिंग तेरे लिए  मुन्नी बदनाम हुई डार्लिंग तेरे लिए " - 2times       तत्पश्चात मुन्नी अपनी बदनामी का आर्थिक प्रभाव बतलाती है. वो बोलती है कि वो टकसाल हो गयी है, सिनेमा हॉल हो गयी है. उसके नखरों के कारण लोग उस पर लाखों रुपये उडा़ रहे है. यह पंक्तियाँ हमें उन त्यागी पुरुषों की याद दिलाती हैं, जिन्होंने सुन्दर स्त्रियों पर पूरी संपत्ति का बलिदान कर दिया. पर बदले में एक मुस्कान या 'सिर्फ दोस्त' के खिताब के अलावा कुछ और नहीं पाया. धन्य है यह सृष्टि और इसका पुरुषों पर क्रूर मजा़क.

----------


## Lofar

"ओ मुन्नी रे , ओ मुन्नी रे  तेरा गली गली में चर्चा रे  है जमा इश्क दा इश्क दा परचा रे  जमा इश्क दा इश्क दा परचा रे  ओ मुन्नी रे......................"   अब हमारे शराबी पुरुष अपनी बात रखते हैं. वो मुन्नी की इज्ज़त अफजाई में उसका नाम कई बार पुकारते हैं और कहते हैं उसका नाम हर जुबां पर है. सोचते हैं यह सुनकर मुन्नी खुश हो जायेगी और उनकी तरक्की 'प्रशंसक' से 'बॉयफ्रेंड' तक कर देगी. फिर वो भरे हुए गले से अपील करते हैं कि उन्होंने मुन्नी के प्रेम के लिए अपना आवेदन पत्र डाल रखा है. कितने भोले हैं वो! उन्हें नही पता कि उनकी किस्मत में कतार में खड़ा होना ही लिखा है.

----------


## Lofar

"कैसे अनाड़ी से पाला पड़ा, जी पाला पड़ा  हो  कैसे अनाड़ी से पाला पड़ा, जी पाला पड़ा  बिना  रुपय्या के आके खड़ा मेरे पीछे खड़ा  पोपट ना जाने मेरे पीछे वो सैफू  पोपट ना जाने मेरे पीछे  सैफू  से लेके लम्बू खड़ा ................"    अब मुन्नी उन पुरुषों का मजा़क उड़ाती है जो बिना पैसों के उसे पाने की इच्छा रखते हैं. मुन्नी के व्यक्तित्व का क्रूर पक्ष सामने आता है. वो मानती है कि गरीब पुरुष को वासना का अधिकार नहीं है. सच है, जब नारी का मन कठोर हो जाता है तो उसकी कोई सीमा नहीं होती.

----------


## Lofar

"आईटम ये आम हुई ,डार्लिंग तेरे लिए 
आईटम ये आम हुई ,डार्लिंग तेरे लिए 
 मुन्नी बदनाम हुई ,डार्लिंग तेरे लिए....................."




इसके बाद मुन्नी फिर से आत्म-चिंतन करने लगती है. वह बोलती है कि उसकी हालत सार्वजनिक संपत्ति जैसी हो गयी है. एक पल पहले वो अहंकार से भरकर गरीब की वासना का मजाक उडा़ रही थी. एक पल बाद अपनी हालत पर विचार रही है. बडा़ ही गतिशील मन है उसका.

----------


## Lofar

&quot;है तुझमे पूरी बोतल का नशा,बोतल का नशा 
है तुझमे पूरी बोतल का नशा,बोतल का नशा  कर दे बुढ़ापे को कर दे जवां रे कर दे जवां ...........&quot;



अब शराबी पुरुष पुनः मुन्नी की प्रशंसा में जुट जाते हैं. सफलता की चाह में मनुष्य प्रयत्न करता ही जाता है. वो कहते हैं मुन्नी में पूरी बोतल का नशा है साथ ही साथ वो ये भी कहते हैं कि मुन्नी जादू भी जानती है जिसके कारण वो बूढ़े को  भी जवान में बदल सकती है ये निश्चय ही उसकी जवानी का जादू होगा .  मुन्नी भी अपनी प्रशंशा सुन कर उनके साथ नृत्य करने में जी जान से जुट जाती है

----------


## Lofar

*"तू आईटम बोम हुई , डार्लिंग मेरे लिए 
मुन्नी  बदनाम हुई डार्लिंग तेरे लिए – 2 times
मुन्नी के गाल गुलाबी ,नैन शराबी , चाल नवाबी रे ....
ले झंडू बाम हुई डार्लिंग तेरे लिए 
मुन्नी  बदनाम हुई डार्लिंग तेरे लिए..................."



अब शराबी पुरुष मुन्नी को आईटम बोम (एक खतरनाक तरह का बोम ) की संज्ञा देते हैं उन्हें मुन्नी बोम तरह नजर आने लगी है ये उनका दोष नहीं है ये शराब का दोष है जिसकी अधिकता से मुन्नी और बोम में वो फर्क नहीं पैदा कर पा रहे हैं वाकई में शराब का सेवन बहुत ही खतरनाक है अच्छे भले इंसान के होशो हवाश का बेड़ागर्क कर देती है . ये शराब का ही असर है या शायद मुन्नी की अजीब तरह की भाव भंगिमाओं
 का जो शराबी पुरुष पुनः अपनी बातों को कहते नहीं थकते*

----------


## Lofar

*"बात ये आम हुई डार्लिंग तेरे लिए 
तू हिंदुस्तान हुई डार्लिंग तेरे लिए 
अमिया से आम हुई डार्लिंग तेरे लिए 
ले झंडू बाम हुई डार्लिंग तेरे लिए 
सिनेमाहाल हुई डार्लिंग तेरे लिए 
ले सरे आम हुई डार्लिंग तेरे लिए 
डार्लिंग तेरे लिए x3......"


मुन्नी की इतनी प्रशंशा से पता चलता है वो अब आम नहीं रही चर्चित महिला बन चुकी हैं 
जिस तरह अमिया यानी छोटा आम आगे चलकर एक रसीले आम में परिवर्तित हो जाता है उसी तरह मुन्नी की भी उससे तुलना की जाती है 
"सिनेमाहॉल " शब्द के बारे कुछ संशय है ये सिनेमा घर के बारे में चर्चा हो रही है या " सीने में होल (सुराख़ ) " के बारे में .

इस तरह हम देखते हैं की पुरे गीत के दौरान एक उत्सव जैसा कार्यक्रम बना रहता है यह बहुत ही प्रेरणादाई गीत है इससे हमें मुन्नी जो बहुत ही सशक्त महिला जैसी नजर आती हैं  के शारीरिक , मानसिक , आर्थिक स्थिति का पता चलता है 


धन्यवाद*

----------


## pangagang2

मज्जा आ गया मज्जा आ गया शुक्रिया

----------


## dansing



----------


## BENAAM

हा हा हा , क्या बात है, बहुत अच्छे .............
"मुन्नी बदनाम हुई ,डार्लिंग तेरे लिए"

----------


## Singam

*मुन्नी बदनाम हुई गाना जिस गाने से बना है, मै उस गाने की दो पंक्तिया यहाँ पर लिखने जा रहा हु.
लोंडा बदनाम हुआ, नसीबन तेरे लिए.*

----------


## PATIRAJ

> *मुन्नी बदनाम हुई गाना जिस गाने से बना है, मै उस गाने की दो पंक्तिया यहाँ पर लिखने जा रहा हु.
> लोंडा बदनाम हुआ, नसीबन तेरे लिए.*


दोस्तों, 
कृपया 10 मिनट का समय देकर इसे पढ़ें. अगर आपको लगता है कि बात में सच्चाई है तो यह सन्देश दूसरों को भी फॉरवर्ड करें .

**************************************************  **************************************************  *********************************************
स्वामी रामदेवजी से ही क्यों डरती है कांग्रेस? विदेशी लोगों का समर्थन करने वाली मिडिया क्यों पड़ी है स्वामी जी के पीछे ????
दोस्तों, क्या आपने कभी सोचा है स्वामी रामदेव जी  से ही कांग्रेस क्यों परेशान है और डरती है, जानिए  कारण:
1-स्वामी ramdev जी के तर्क के आगे कांग्रेस के तथाकथित  प्रवक्ता 5 मिनट भी नहीं टिकेंगे.

2- स्वामी जी के पास कांग्रेस का वास्तविक  इतिहास का साक्ष्य है और कांग्रेस के कारनामो का काला चिटठा है,

3- अभी तो बात आएगी मंच पर बहस की, जिसकी की आगे के किसी  भी चुनाव में जोर देकर मांग की जायेगी, तब ये अज्ञानी प्रवक्ता मंच पर  जनता को क्या जवाब देंगे, सरकार हर साल लोगों से 134 प्रकार  के टैक्स से  कितना पैसा जमा कराती है और ये पैसे कहा खर्च हो जाते है? मंदिरों का पैसा सरकार किस मद में खर्च कराती है जिसे सिर्फ हिन्दू दान देकर इकठ्ठा करता है, ये बहुत बड़ा प्रश्न है.

4-मंच पर ये बहस नहीं  होगी की क्या  विकास किया, बहस होगी की राहुल, सोनिया, चिदंबरम, पवार, मनमोहन, विलासराव देशमुख, अहमद पटेल, प्रणव मुखर्जी जैसे लोंगो के भी काले धन के खाते है क्या? 

5- काले धन का इतिहास क्या है, पहले कपिल सिब्बल ने कहा कोई भी नुकसान २ जी  घोटाले में नहीं हुआ है, फिर अहलुवालिया ने कहा की हा वास्तव में कोई घोटाला नहीं हुआ है, फिर मनमोहन ने कहा इसकी जाँच चल रही है, विपक्ष को टालते रहे, राजा जैसा आदमी जिसके पास अपनी मोबाइल को टाप अप करने का पैसा नहीं हो, यदि वह अपनी पत्नी के  नाम 3000 करोड़ रुपया मारीशाश में जमा कर दे, क्या यह सब बिना सोनिया की जानकारी के कर सकता है, उस पार्टी में जहा पर बिना सोनिया के पूछे कोई वक्तव्य  तथाकथित प्रवक्ता नहीं दे सकते है, 

फिर आया महा घोटाला देवास-इसरो डील का जिसमे की 205000 करोड़ की बैंड विड्थ  को मात्र 1200 करोड़ के 10 साल के उधार  के पैसे में दे दिया गया, भला हो सुब्रमनियम स्वामी जी का जिन्हें इन चोरो को नंगा कर दिया, हमारी कांग्रेसी और विदेशी मिडिया सुब्रमनियम स्वामी की तस्वीर हमेशा से गलत पेश किया है जब की वास्तव में भारत देश को ऐसे ही इमानदार नेताओ की जरुरत है जिसने कभी भी चोरी के बारे में सोचा  ही नहीं, 

फिर आया कामनवेल्थ खेल का 90000 करोड़ का घोटाला, फिर कोयला का घोटाला जिसमे ठेकेदारों द्वारा 10 पैसे प्रति किलो के भाव से कोयला खरीदा जाता है और उसे बाजार में 4 रुपये किलो तक बेचा जाता है, यह रकम अब तक 26 लाख करोड़ होती है, 

6-इटली के 8 बैंक और स्वीटजरलैंड के 4 बैंको को 2005 में भारत में क्यों खोला गया है और इसमे किसका पैसा जमा होता है, ये बैंक किसको लोन देते है और इनका  ब्याज क्या है, इनकी जरुरत क्यों आ पड़ी भारत में जब की भारत के ही बैंकरों की बैंक खोलने की अर्जियाँ सरकार के पास धूल खा रही है, इन बैंको को चोरी छुपे क्यों खोला गया है, इन बैंको आवश्यकता क्यों है जब भारत में 80% लोग  20 रूपया प्रतिदिन से भी कम कमाते  है.

7-भारत के किसानो से कमीशन लेने वाले चोर कत्रोची के बेटे को अंदमान दीप समूह में तेल की खुदाई का ठेका क्यों दिया गया 2005 में, किसने दिया ठेका, किसके कहने पर दिया ठेका, क्या वहा पर पहले से ही तेल के कुऊ का पता लगाकर वह स्थान इसे दे दिया गया जैसे की बहुत बार खबरों में अन्य संदर्भो में  आती है, यह खबर क्यों छुपाई गयी अब तक, इसे देश को क्यों नहीं बताया गया, मिडिया क्यों इसे छुपा गई, और विपक्ष ने इसे मुद्दा क्यों नहीं बनाया.

8- सरकार ने पहले कहा की बाबा बकवास कर रहे है, काला धन नाम की कोई चीज नहीं है,

9-फिर खबर आयी की काला धन है और सबसे ज्यादा भारतीयों का है, यह स्विस बैंको के आलावा 70 और दुसरे देसों में जमा है,

10- सरकार  ने कहा की टैक्स चोरी का मामला है, हम उन देशो से समझौते कर रहे है, जिससे की दोहरा कर न देना पड़े,

11- यह टैक्स चोरी नहीं भारत देशको लूट डालने का मामला है जिसकी सजा किसान से पूंछो तो सिर्फ मौत देना चाहता है वह भी सब कुछ वसूल लेने के बाद,

12- फिर बात आई की यदि ये भ्रष्टाचारी और लुटेरे इसमे से 15% टैक्स सरकार को दे तो इसे भारत के बैंको में जमा करने दिया जायेगा और किसी को यह हक़ नहीं होगा की वह पूछे की या इतना पैसा कैसे कमाया या  लूटा. सरकार इस पर एक कानून ला रही है, क्यों? किसको बचाया जा रहा है? जिसने भी यह गद्दारी की है उसे तो भीड़ ही मार डालेगी, 
इन्ही लोगो की वजह से भारत में इतनी महागायी है की लोग शादी खर्च से बचने के लिए बेटियों की जान ले ले रहे है, किसान आत्महत्या कर रहा ई, गरीब दवा नहीं करा रहा है, बच्चे स्कुल नहीं जा रहे है, इन्हें तो किसी कीमत पर नहीं छोड़ा जा सकता है, ये यूरिया घोटाला करते है और यूरिया किसान को दुगुने दाम बचा जाता है, फिर गेहू सस्ते में खरीदा जाता है, और अब तो घोटाला 115%  हो जायेगा, 115 चुराओ, 15 सरकार को देकर 100 खुद रख लो.

13-हमारे देश  में क्यों अनुसन्धान के लिए पर्याप्त पैसा नहीं दिया जाता है, यह कीसकी चाल है, जिसकी वजह से हम 5-10 गुना दाम में विदेशी चीजे खरीदते है,

14-ऐसे कौन से कारण  है जिनके कारन हम नेहरू के द्वारा ट्रांसफर अफ पॉवर अग्रीमेंट 14 अगस्त 1947 को दस्तखत करने के बाद भी आज तक विक्सित नहीं बन पाए, जब की हमारी जनता हफ्ते में 90 घंटा काम करती  है जबकि कामचोर अंग्रेज हफ्ते में सिर्फ 30 घंटा काम करते है,

15-क्या कारण है  की हमारे 45 रुपये में 1 डालर  और 90 रुपये में 1 पौंड मिलाता है, जब की 1947 में 1 रुपये में 1 डालर  मिलता था.

16-क्या कारण है की हमारे देश में एक भी सोलर ऊर्जा वैज्ञानिक नहीं है और दुनिया भर के परमाणु वैज्ञानिक है जो हमें हमेशा झूठा अश्वाव्हन देते है की यह परमाणु बिजली सस्ती और निरापद है भारत की परमाणु से सम्बंधित कुल बाजार 750 लाख करोड़ का होगा. जब की हम भारत  में 400000 मेगावाट सोलर बिजली बना सकते है, 

17-हम अभी तक सुरक्षित अन्ना भण्डारण की व्यवस्था क्यों नहीं बना पाए जब की हमारे पास धन की कमी ही नहीं है, क्योकि अन्न को सडा दिखाकर उसे कौड़ियो के भाव  शराब माफिया को बचा जाता है जब की गरीब अन्ना बिना मर रहा है, इसके लिए तो कोई एक व्यक्ति जिम्मेदार होगा, उसकी सजा क्या है,

18- मीडिया को निष्पक्ष बनाने के लिए सरकार क्या कदम उठा रही है, सभी भारतीयों को पता चल गया है की मिडिया , टीवी और पत्रिकाए सरकार को बिक चुकी है, बड़े शर्म की बात है, शाम को सिर्फ 4 रोटी खाने के लिए भारत माता से गद्दारी क्यों?

19. अगर देश में 2 लाख करोड़ रुपये की नकदी सर्कुलेशन में है तो देश की अर्थव्यवस्था करीब 100 लाख करोड़ रुपयों की होती है. और हमारे देश में रिजर्व बैंक अबतक लगभग 18 लाख करोड़ रुपयों के नोट छाप चुका है और कमसे कम 10 लाख करोड़ रुपये सर्कुलेशन में है. इस हिसाब से देश की अर्थव्यवस्था करीब 400 से 500 लाख करोड़ रुपये होनी चाहिए लेकिन अभी हमारी अर्थव्यवस्था केवल 60 लाख करोड़ की है. जबकि इतनी अर्थव्यवस्था के लिए दो लाख करोड़ से भी कम सर्कुलेशन मनी की जरूरत है. 

20. अगर 400  लाख करोड़ रूपये का काला धन देश में वापिस आ जाता है तो देश की अर्थव्यवस्था करीब 20,000 लाख करोड़ रुपये होगी ... क्या आप जानते हैं कि इस समय अमेरिका सबसे शक्तिशाली देश है और उसकी अर्थव्यवस्था करीब 650 लाख करोड़ की  है... मतलब 400 लाख करोड़ रुपये वापिस मिलने पर हम अमरीका से भी 30 गुना ज्यादा शक्तिशाली बन सकते है.

 दोस्तों, 
स्वामी जी की टीम निरक्षरों की नहीं बल्कि बहुत  पढ़ी लिखी, ज्ञानी, दानी, समर्पित, इमानदार और राष्ट्रप्रेमी टीम है, इसमे ज्यादातर इंजिनियर और आई टी के लोग जुड़े है, 
इनमे कई लोग ऐसे भी हैं जो करोड़ों रुपयों की नौकरी और कारोबार छोड़कर 
केवल देश के लिए स्वामी जी के साथ जुड़े हैं.

----------


## Teach Guru

> *मुन्नी बदनाम हुई गाना जिस गाने से बना है, मै उस गाने की दो पंक्तिया यहाँ पर लिखने जा रहा हु.
> लोंडा बदनाम हुआ, नसीबन तेरे लिए.*


*हाँ मित्र आपका कथन बिलकुल सत्य है |
ऐसा एक गाना है|
*
www.youtube.com/watch?v=srRQPr51x60

----------


## Raman46

[QUOTE=sddn2k9;339897]*हाँ मित्र आपका कथन बिलकुल सत्य है |
ऐसा एक गाना है|
*
www.youtube.com/watch?v=srRQPr51x60[/QUOTE*]कायदे से तो होना भी यही चाहिए था दोस्त /तभी तो मुन्नी बदनाम होगी ................*

----------


## mamta007

> *हाँ मित्र आपका कथन बिलकुल सत्य है |
> ऐसा एक गाना है|
> *
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=srRQPr51x60


*बहुत ही अच्छी जानकारी दी सच में आजकल गानों की कॉपी होने लगी है |
* :gift:

----------


## Raja44

यार कैसे भी कुछ भी हो मुन्नी बदनाम होनी थी होगयी और क्या खूब हुयी

----------

